# مجموعة كتب رائعة عن التبريد والتكييف



## سمير شربك (21 يناير 2010)

مجموعة كتب رائعة عن التبريدوالتكييف
منقولة من المؤسسة العامة للتدريب المهني والعلمي 
1- اساسيات تقنية لتبريد والتكييف 

http://www.4shared.com/file/202888655/7d8b0484/____.html
2- اساسيات تقنية التبريد والتكييف عملي 
http://www.4shared.com/file/202894297/4f8f1470/_____.html
3-اساسايات عن الحراريات والموائع 
http://www.4shared.com/file/217365517/4ca0a7b3/_2_________.html
4-اساسيات التحكم في آليات التبريد 
http://www.4shared.com/file/202895749/a3eee2b4/______.html

ومنكم الدعاء بالتوفيق


----------



## سمير شربك (21 يناير 2010)

وأيضا الكتب التالية :
5- اسس كهربائية والكترونية للتبريد والتكييف 
http://www.4shared.com/file/202897266/ada597c7/_____.html
6-التبريد التجاري والصناعي
http://www.4shared.com/file/202899820/cde20513/___.html
7-التكييف المركزي 
http://www.4shared.com/file/202901936/3fa0626b/___online.html
ونستمر


----------



## سمير شربك (21 يناير 2010)

ونكمل مع الكتب التالية :
8- التكييف المركزي عملي (موجود سابقا على ملتقانا )
http://www.4shared.com/file/202904754/bab479f9/___.html
9- الرسم الهندسي في التكييف والتبريد :
http://www.4shared.com/file/202906677/ba40e87d/________.html
10-السلامة المهنية للتبريد والتكييف 
http://www.4shared.com/file/202906907/fe5d3987/______.html
11-أنظمة التحكم في التبريد والتكييف عملي 
http://www.4shared.com/file/202907128/ea7b7049/______.html
12-تطبيقات الحاسب الآلي في البريد والتكييف :
http://www.4shared.com/file/202908225/ceefa2fb/______.html
13-صيانة أنظمة التكييف والتبريد 
http://www.4shared.com/file/202909294/e2a02cc3/____.html
14-صيانة أنظمة التييف والبريد عملي :
http://www.4shared.com/file/202909640/576a3e4b/___.html
15-قياسات التبريد والتكييف 
http://www.4shared.com/file/202910426/abbf8eac/___.html
16-معادلات التكييف
http://www.4shared.com/file/202911124/fbc64a0e/___online.html
17-معمل اساسايات التبريد والتكييف 
http://www.4shared.com/file/202912078/9c7037b9/_____.html
18-نظم ومعدات التبريد 
http://www.4shared.com/file/202913688/a7d930a1/___.html
19-نظم ومعدات التبريد عملي 
http://www.4shared.com/file/202913987/3c3a6a0d/____.html
20-نظم ومعدات التكييف 
http://www.4shared.com/file/202915638/6146b6b6/___online.html
الروابط تعمل للشهر السابع عام 2010

اتمنى التوفيق لجميع وافخبا عن روابط لاتعمل


----------



## سمير شربك (23 يناير 2010)

الحقيقة بذلت جهدا كبيرا في التحميل 
وهي بالعربي 
وكل الشكر لطرح هذه الكتب على الجميع الأهتمام بها


----------



## مستريورك (23 يناير 2010)

الالخ الفاضل سمير

مشكور مقدما علي هذا المجهود


----------



## المهندس أنور سطيحه (25 يناير 2010)

* الالخ الفاضل سمير

مشكور مقدما علي هذا المجهود*​


----------



## egole (26 يناير 2010)

وقك الله لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## سمير شربك (26 يناير 2010)

شكرا لكل من كتب الكلام الجميل بحقنا 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدماياتي (26 يناير 2010)

الف شكر و بارك الله فيك بس هذة الكتب قديمه منزله في السوق ولك جزيل الشكر و الى لقاءمع كتب جديدة أن شاء الله


----------



## احسان الشبل (26 يناير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااا لك


----------



## سمير شربك (7 فبراير 2010)

يرجى الإبلاغ عن أي رابط لايعمل


----------



## salemomar (7 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا سمير وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك, أرجوا ان تحمل الكتاب الثالث وهو أساسيات الحرارة والموائع مرة اخرى لانه الوحيد الذى لم استطع فتحة شكرا


----------



## سمير شربك (8 فبراير 2010)

salemomar قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا سمير وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك, أرجوا ان تحمل الكتاب الثالث وهو أساسيات الحرارة والموائع مرة اخرى لانه الوحيد الذى لم استطع فتحة شكرا


 شكرا صديقي وهذا هو الرابط 
http://www.4shared.com/file/217365517/4ca0a7b3/_2_________.html


----------



## محمد سمير غانم (8 فبراير 2010)

جذاك الله خيرا وربنا يتقبل منك هذا الجهد وينفعك به في أخرتك


----------



## عمر محمد الزمر (11 مارس 2010)

Thank you my friend on this subject interesting and wonderful 
And I want to add some information on your subject 
You will find information on this link 

R-23 refrigerant
 
To benefit only 
Thanks


----------



## عبدالله حلمى (28 مارس 2010)

وفقك الله اخى الحبيب وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير والله افدتنا بكل هذه الكتب


----------



## سمير شربك (29 مارس 2010)

عبدالله حلمى قال:


> وفقك الله اخى الحبيب وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير والله افدتنا بكل هذه الكتب


 شكرا للكلمات الحلوة وحقيقة كتب مفيدة جدا


----------



## سعد العادلى (29 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير

على هذا العمل


----------



## سمير شربك (22 مايو 2010)

سعد العادلى قال:


> جزاك الله الف خير
> 
> على هذا العمل


 
شكرا لك أخي سعد


----------



## amr fathy (25 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## SOLO-206 (29 يونيو 2010)

مجهود راااااااااااااائع جدااااااا ...جزيل الشكر


----------



## ليلو كوم (20 سبتمبر 2010)

جازاك الله كل الخير اخي من العراق العظيم


----------



## RTS_NEO (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*الف شكر*

الف الف شكر يا باشا و دائماً فى عطاء و الى الأمام معاً


----------



## مستريورك (20 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## شعبان عثمان (27 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## قاسم ابوارشيد (18 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## مستريورك (18 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ الفاضل سمير مشكور جدااااااااا
موقع فعلا اكثر من رائع


----------



## سمير شربك (19 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله بكم جميعا 
وأخص الأخ محمد مناف 
وللعلم جميع الروابط تعمل


----------



## YAZENZZ (20 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## elctrk2000 (20 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## elctrk2000 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*الف شكر*


----------



## سمير شربك (21 أكتوبر 2010)

اتمنى أن يكون الجميع استفاد من هذه الكتب 
مع الشكر الجزيل لكم


----------



## jarrar ahmad (21 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك يا سمير وان شاء الله بيعطيك كمان وكمان


----------



## ysmco (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا على المجهود الرائع وجزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## مسعود-ج (21 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر و بارك الله فيك


----------



## سعد العادلى (21 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سمير شربك (24 أكتوبر 2010)

jarrar ahmad قال:


> شكرا لك يا سمير وان شاء الله بيعطيك كمان وكمان


 بارك الله بك 
وشكرا لعطائك


----------



## سمير شربك (24 أكتوبر 2010)

ysmco قال:


> *شكرا على المجهود الرائع وجزاك الله كل خير*​


 بارك الله بك واهلا بك صديقا جديدا للملتقى


----------



## سمير شربك (24 أكتوبر 2010)

مسعود-ج قال:


> الف شكر و بارك الله فيك


بارك الله بك أخي مسعود


----------



## سمير شربك (24 أكتوبر 2010)

سعد العادلى قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


 شكرا لك أخي سعد العادلي على ردك الطيب


----------



## زياد محمد كرم (25 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخي سمير على الجهد الكبير الذي بذلته,وجزاك الله عنا وعن المسلمين كل خير


----------



## ahmedakkam (28 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
اني احاول فتح هذه الروابط ولكن لا استطيع ولا حتى تحميلها ارجو المساعدة
وشكرا


----------



## Sufian.ka (26 يونيو 2011)

الله يبارك فيكم اخي الكريم مجهود تجزى عليه كل خير


----------



## smart_eng (27 يونيو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووو يا وردة


----------



## aweqr (18 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ghost man (20 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## amorhammadi (21 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك
وشكرا لعطائك


----------



## amorhammadi (21 ديسمبر 2011)

الله يبارك فيكم


----------



## amorhammadi (21 ديسمبر 2011)

أريد كتب في صيانة الدارة التبريدية قبل و بعد التشغيل


----------



## fantomas (22 ديسمبر 2011)

الف شكر وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## fantomas (22 ديسمبر 2011)

الف شكر ليك على المجهود ده كله ربنا يوفقك


----------



## ASHRAF100 (22 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## مانع حمادي عباس (22 يناير 2012)

اذا ممكن كتاب مبسط على الانظمه مع الشكر


----------



## abdelsalamn (11 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## فؤاد العزير (12 فبراير 2012)

والله احنا في كليه المجتمع نريد كتب هندسه ميكانيكا الموائع لكن بل عربي


----------



## وائل الشال (21 أبريل 2013)

مشكور يا اخى جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## إيهاب2007 (3 أغسطس 2013)

لسانى يعجز عن الشكر


----------



## م عبد الكريم حامدي (5 أغسطس 2013)

thanks


----------



## fadhash (16 أغسطس 2013)

رائع جدآآآآآآآآ


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (16 أغسطس 2013)

محتاج بشدة ashrae fundametals 1997 بوحدات IP


----------



## LVI LOVER (28 أغسطس 2013)

اخي العزيز في الله (ســـمير) جزاك الله كل خير 
و اثقل الله بهذه الكتب و ما فيها من فائدة لي و لاخواني المسلمين في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله
و السلام عليكم


----------



## khb1391986 (9 مارس 2014)

حبيب قلبى ............. شكراً


----------

